

Chris Hughes (Co-Founder of Facebook) acquires New Republic - philco
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/chris-hughes-once-a-new-media-pioneer-makes-bet-on-old-media-with-new-republic/2012/07/08/gJQA4fY5WW_print.html

======
wilfra
Don't understand why they are running this today, this news is at least
several months old.

